# chromium中文粗体，除了换字体外有没有实际的办法继续用中易宋？

## jiangtao

显示器比较老，不是那种视网膜屏幕。

不用点阵字体，就要调大字体，但是还用 simsun ，粗体没法看啊。

虽然思源黑效果还可以。但真的不如点阵字体看着舒服。

有没有更好的办法解决问题呢？

难道 chromium 就必须用自己的字体渲染，而不能用系统的吗？

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jiangtao

比较烦的是，很多网站固定用宋体啊，chromium 设置思源黑没用处。

别的地方都没问题，就是 chromium 不能显示完美了。

----------

## jiangtao

哎，强行用插件替换字体了。思源黑还凑合，不过依然是对不上像素点啊。

替换还不能设置字体实际调用，想用最细的哪个版本还不行。

微软雅黑似乎和思源黑没啥区别。都不怎么样啊。

----------

